# Drifting Somerville



## ultraclassic (Dec 31, 2016)

New to drifting for cats and was just wondering if anyone can give me an area to start on Somerville. Thanks


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Mon and Tues great try 14 to 16', shad hard to find but cut will work. We'll see in morn.


----------



## ultraclassic (Dec 31, 2016)

Ok, thanks. I hope to be going Tuesday morning. We'll be in a G3 . Probably launching at yegua creek. Hope to see you some day


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Ultra.... I'm planning on going over to Somerville with my 4 grandsons, ages 2 - 10, Thursday afternoon for a little floating jug fishing. I'm going to be in the Nails Creek area. If you are going to be out on the water look for us, after about an hour or so I will probably be the boat waving a white flag looking for help... If I can, I'm going to put my boat in at Nails Creek but not sure of the water level so that might change. Has anyone been to Nails lately? I was just wondering how it was to launch there.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

I would go to birch creek for the better ramp.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Bobby I was wondering about Nails Creek. The last time I put in their was with you and Madalyn and Dad. That was a good while ago I think we stayed there at the ramp fishing all night. But it was near this time of year but I know we caught about a 5 gallon bucket full of filets that time. I've got all my grandsons this week and they want to ride in the boat so I figured it would be a good time to reinforce a little fishing into their growing up.


----------



## stros (Apr 12, 2007)

Thinking about setting some jug lines also.....how deep should you fish them and what depth of water? new to this


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

stros are you going to be on Somerville tomorrow? If so meet me there..


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

we have been using birch creek, only 10-15minutes farther and a good deeper ramp.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Those that use Birch brag about it and you don't find the disrespect for it's use like some of the others (blocked ramps, lites on,unloading truck on ramp). Water temp has dropped back down to 61 (down from 66 last week). Few shad showing up and the drums are constantly hitting with few hook ups. A 2 1/2 hr drift this morn resulted with 14 channels up to 5 1/2# Will try again in morn. Good luck 2 U


----------



## stros (Apr 12, 2007)

texasGG I will be there on Friday thru the weekend


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Leaving Friday to go to Amarillo to take 2 of my grandsons back home. I will try to get with you sometimes. Just keep in touch.. Garry


----------

